

Carl Haber and the Earliest Recorded Sounds - SoftwarePatent
http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/culture/2014/05/out-loud-carl-haber-and-the-earliest-recorded-sounds.html

======
jbuzbee
I recall reading a while back about an attempt to extract sound from the
groves in ancient pots that were spun upon a potter's wheel. My recollection
is that the attempt was unsuccessful, but wouldn't that be something to be
able to hear sounds from potentially thousands of years ago.

------
SoftwarePatent
You can hear Alexander Graham Bell speaking at a bit after 9:00

------
dang
This is a podcast supplement to a New Yorker article [1] that is behind a
paywall. There's also an earlier post [2] on the subject.

1\.
[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/19/140519fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2014/05/19/140519fa_fact_wilkinson)

2\.
[http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/02/new-s...](http://www.newyorker.com/online/blogs/elements/2014/02/new-
sounds-old-voices.html)

